# Gan RS pics



## rzrrob (Sep 19, 2015)

Just picked this bad boy up out 33 miles on it this am like cutting butter with a hot knife


----------



## Squidracing (Aug 8, 2015)

@rzrrob - Congrats on the bike. FYI, per the title of your post, I don't see any image attached. 

I'm still waiting for Gita to bring the black/red Gan S to the US.......


----------

